# Dora Creek Wednesday 3rd



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Justcruisin and I are heading to Dora Creek On Wednesday morning. An early start should see us arrive for the run in tide- have never really followed the tide for this area and always caught fish. Thinking about a 0800 start. Forcast southerly about 10knots and fine.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

sounds good to me. Forgot to ask steve where's the launch site.

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave coming from morriset, cross the bridge over dora Creek and turn right into the township, dont drive towards the shops rather straight ahead- there is a sign. Follow this road for about 3km's the ramp is at the very end.


----------

